# What is your favorites drink and food ?



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Bonsoir, my favorite drink is a cold glass of water and for food i like chicken salad.

But it depend the season as well...a nice BBQ in summer time is great !


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 21, 2017)

You're not French at all. Phony! 

I like ice tea for lunch and dinner. Beer for entertainment. Best dinner possible under the sun is a thick steak with onions and mushrooms, oven fries and a no holds barred salad.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 21, 2017)

Coffee, but I only have one cup a day


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 21, 2017)

Leftist tears


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> You're not French at all. Phony!
> 
> I like ice tea for lunch and dinner. Beer for entertainment. Best dinner possible under the sun is a thick steak with onions and mushrooms, oven fries and a no holds barred salad.


I don't know if you talk to me ? i am French Canadian so i don't like a lot the food here that as to much with butter etc...
When i was in Canada i like Saint Hubert BBQ ( Québec Compagnie) my sister that live in The island of prince edward have no Saint Hubert BBQ but the very simular chicken.


----------



## my2¢ (Jan 21, 2017)

When I eat pasta I get an urge for milk.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

I like cooking a lot but some recipe are more difficult to do  and with all the gadget coming out i like to try it. like a deep fryer without oil i don't like it. i prefer the original deep fryer


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 21, 2017)

Coffee bacon


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 21, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 21, 2017)

Especially you bite into it an the juices run down your chin.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> *****SMILE*****


I like my coffee too in the morning


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Especially you bite into it an the juices run down your chin.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


You make the best burger in the world in América i never try it but it seem delicious


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *****SMILE*****
> ...







Well... There is that evening glass, or two, of...

*****SMILE*****




...For my cholesterol count of course.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my favorite drink is a cold glass of water and for food i like chicken salad.
> 
> But it depend the season as well...a nice BBQ in summer time is great !



Wow, doesn't take much to satisfy you.  

I like Indian, Thai, Italian and occasionally Mexican food, with mango lhassi, Thai iced tea, nothing and beer, respectively.

Tonight will be Italiano --- eggplant parmesean.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


In France there is always aperitif me I drink beer not much and my favorite beer is


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You're not French at all. Phony!
> ...




PEI has the best potatoes I've ever had.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, my favorite drink is a cold glass of water and for food i like chicken salad.
> ...


I love Italaino food Lasagna and all the kind of pastas.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Ah yes, les apertifs.  My hosts in France were always passing around Pernod.  Didn't care much for it --- too sweet.

In those days I liked this beer:




​It says "French" but it's really Alsatian.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You're not French at all. Phony!
> ...


I was kidding. I thought it was obligatory to love wine above all else. Oh, I could make myself miserable with that meal!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > You're not French at all. Phony!
> ...



Ah, French Canadian hein?

When I was an au pair in France the movie "Kramer vs. Kramer" came out and the family went to see it.  The movie has a scene where the divorced father tries to cook for his kids and makes pancakes.

The next day they came back and wanted to know what pancakes are and if I could make them for breakfast.  I said yes, but warned them that getting maple syrup in France was not going to be cheap.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Damaged Eagle said:
> ...


Yes it is the favorite beer of the French and the pernod other appetizer served here in France but if you take calvas from Normandy it is very strong for those who have never tried it...It could makes you fall easily


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No problem i love red wine and here in France a lot choice for wine in my région i prefer La côte-rôtie


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Maple syrup is well-liked by Quebecers but there are French restaurants that make delicious pancakes here in Lyon


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 21, 2017)

My favorite drink with a meat or pasta meal is a glass of red wine (Merlot); or a glass of white wine (Gewürztraminer) especially with a cheese and fruit plate on a summer evening, followed with a second glass with a corn on the cob and a fish steak both grilled on a Big Green Egg.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Leftist tears




You such a Badd Ass!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...





Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



The wines of NE France (Lorraine and Alsace) are my favorites.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2017)

The heads of my enemies


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

No left or Right it is about food and what we eat is what we are...and i came in France i realize that all the food that was sold was from Europe at first i was happy to find Mccain Pizza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok some will say it is not very important but yes it is i love those American pizza they don't sell it anymore because of Europe laws


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Yes very good wine i like the riesling and _Gewurztraminer_


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2017)

If its a steak, its a barbequed Chateaubriand with garlic.  not over done.   with a salad and homemade blue cheese dressing. 

but mostly some kind of fish, favorite drink in moderation is a good quality dark Rum


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> If its a steak, its a barbequed Chateaubriand with garlic.  not over done.   with a salad and homemade blue cheese dressing.
> 
> but mostly some kind of fish, favorite drink in moderation is a good quality dark Rum


Good choice i like fish salmon and frog legs i adore that meal with some garlic and butter and i am not to much butter but for the Frog legs it is the best meal with a glass of red wine delicious


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jan 21, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Leftist tears
> ...


----------



## Dalia (Jan 21, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...





SassyIrishLass said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



My ancestors on my mother's side came from Dabo, in Lorraine.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its a steak, its a barbequed Chateaubriand with garlic.  not over done.   with a salad and homemade blue cheese dressing.
> ...





Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its a steak, its a barbequed Chateaubriand with garlic.  not over done.   with a salad and homemade blue cheese dressing.
> ...



Ah, but the effervescent Gewürztraminer goes very well with escargot.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its a steak, its a barbequed Chateaubriand with garlic.  not over done.   with a salad and homemade blue cheese dressing.
> ...




Have not tried frog legs yet, maybe one day.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 21, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > If its a steak, its a barbequed Chateaubriand with garlic.  not over done.   with a salad and homemade blue cheese dressing.
> ...




I really like lamb a lot.  The best I ever had was a leg of lamb my friend from Iceland smuggled here on a plane, then roasted it in the oven. She used some sort of Mushroom gravy and rhubarb sauce. I cant describe how good it was. It was probably the best meat I've ever had.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> some will say it is not very important but yes it is i love those American pizza they don't sell it anymore because of Europe laws


What law is that? American foods, pizza?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 22, 2017)

It depends on the food. Different drinks compliment different food on my palate. For instance, I prefer beer with a steak or burger with fries, but I often prefer red wine with dishes like spaghetti, or lasagna.


----------



## SeaGal (Jan 22, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> My favorite drink with a meat or pasta meal is a glass of red wine (Merlot); or a glass of white wine (Gewürztraminer) especially with a cheese and fruit plate on a summer evening, followed with a second glass with a corn on the cob and a fish steak both grilled on a Big Green Egg.



I certainly applaud your taste in food and wine.  lol Though I enjoy gewurz...chilled Chardonnay is my white wine of choice.  I often serve a cheese and fruit plate as dessert with a white...or dark chocolate with a red.

Pasta, crab chalou (a regional dish) and salad with Merlot...






Grilled whole fish is also a favorite.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 22, 2017)

What kind of food depends on my mood.

I like coffee black and I like arrowhead sparkling water.

Wishing I had french onion soup with garlic bread


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my favorite drink is a cold glass of water and for food i like chicken salad.
> 
> But it depend the season as well...a nice BBQ in summer time is great !


Water is for bathing and baptism.  I never drink it.

For hiking and backpacking I drink Gatorade.

For dinners I drink wines or mixed drinks.

My favorite dinner is a seafood platter with lobster, crab, scallops, prawns, and oysters.  With this goes white wine best.  My favorite white wine is pinot grigio.

My second favorite dinner is roast prime rib with mashed potatoes and buttered mixed vegies.  With this goes red wine best.  My favorite red is Shiraz.

My favorite mixed drink mixer is simply 99% moonshine.  Goes great with anything else.

For alcohol you must have rules:

1 - no alcohol before 4 pm or after midnight.

2 - no alcohol without food.

3 - no more than 2 drinks.

4 - no alcohol except communion wine on Sundays -- this is a detox day.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Coffee, but I only have one cup a day


Coffee is a powerful drug that does the opposite of booze.

My rule for coffee is only 1 cup per day also.

But it is a much smaller cup than this -- about 3/4 pint.

For lunch I have tea or iced tea.

For late afternoons I have more tea.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> I like cooking a lot but some recipe are more difficult to do View attachment 107883 and with all the gadget coming out i like to try it. like a deep fryer without oil i don't like it. i prefer the original deep fryer


My mom taught me how to cook, and therefore I have never needed a woman except for sex.

I have even become a better cook than most women I have dated.

My signature dinner for 2 is venison simmered in port wine with red potatoes and cherry tomatoes.  With red wine of course.  And cherry schnapps shooters.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

9thIDdoc said:


> Coffee bacon


During the week I will snack on cold bacon and donuts on the way to work, with a tall mug of coffee, yes.

I cook the bacon on Sunday and Wednesday nights and stick it into the fridge.  And I freeze the donuts.  They thaw on the way to work.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Especially you bite into it an the juices run down your chin.
> ...


A&W used to make the best.

Now In&Out makes the best burgers.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


For breakfast on the weekends I usually make waffles and have them with Canadian dark maple syrup with berries.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


My fathers parents came from Lorraine also.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> It depends on the food. Different drinks compliment different food on my palate. For instance, I prefer beer with a steak or burger with fries, but I often prefer red wine with dishes like spaghetti, or lasagna.


Morocco has the best Arab foods and the best Arab wines and moonshine.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Frog legs are pretty good.

The French and Moroccans have great recipes for spicing them up.

Moroccan moonshine or German cherry schnapps goes best with them.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I have lamb once each year on Easter Thursday, same as Jesus did.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2017)

Sake and Okonomiyaki


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 22, 2017)

Good food and wine thread so far.

As far as beer goes, I normally only have beer to wash down pizza with.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Sake and Okonomiyaki




I really do like that Hamachi head.  Had the best ever once in Hawaii.  whats Okonomiyaki?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Jan 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


>





Looks tasty !


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




It gets better. You can make it criss-crossed with bacon.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




looks like some egg, cabbage, onion with fish on top.  what is it exactly?


----------



## esthermoon (Jan 22, 2017)

My favourite food is banh mi (it's some kind of sandwich filled with greens) and my favourite drink is... iced tea


----------



## Chuz Life (Jan 22, 2017)

Drink food combination?

Big Bowl of Homemade Chili and a tall glass of milk.

Separately? 

Drinks
Alcoholic - Crown and Coke
Non Alcoholic - Sweet Tea

Fav Food? 

Chili


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sure were a lot of goods eats mentioned on this thread. Now I just have to figure out how to show up for dinner at each of your houses on the right night.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 23, 2017)

I only feed my cat.

The cat loves his steak raw and tuna from a can.

I pan sear my steaks with salt and pepper and make tuna mayo sandwiches.

I normally keep a steak in the fridge to cut slices off for him, and several cans of tuna, as well as regular cat food for him too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 23, 2017)

esthermoon said:


> My favourite food is banh mi (it's some kind of sandwich filled with greens) and my favourite drink is... iced tea


My favorite Vietnamese food is Hanoi beef noodle soup.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


You should try it , it taste a lot like chicken


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > some will say it is not very important but yes it is i love those American pizza they don't sell it anymore because of Europe laws
> ...


I mean that Europe prefers European products It is a law and that several Americans products that I liked to buy are no longer for sale they have been replaced by others European products example: American mustard, MCcain pizzas, American cheese , It does not have an American product with the exception of Harry's bread and coca cola.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Well by God this means war. No more French fries for me!


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Good wine, but i don't like escargot


yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bonsoir, my favorite drink is a cold glass of water and for food i like chicken salad.
> ...


The water is delicious especially when hot.
Very good choice of diners.
For my part I do not always drink wine with my meals which is well done here in France.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


C'est l'Europe who want that not me i like American products  maybe it will change with Trump ? more American product in Europe ?


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > I like cooking a lot but some recipe are more difficult to do View attachment 107883 and with all the gadget coming out i like to try it. like a deep fryer without oil i don't like it. i prefer the original deep fryer
> ...


Well most of man don't know how to cook  for the rest i am sure you need a woman more than just for sex ?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



How can anyone not like escargot?  Butter, garlic, parsley and a little crunch too.  

I was on a cruise out of Galveston, at our table sat three Texans and one Louisianun.  The 3 Texans and their wives ordered beef well done at most dinners.  Being a smart ass I ordered Escargot as the appetizer, on the third or fourth dinner and the Texans got a kick out of it, laughing at what a California would order.

I simply said, a tennis shoe in butter and garlic would be good.  Anyone willing to try one?  One Texan accepted the challenge, and after making a funny face when he first put the morsel in his mouth, he liked it.   The following night he ordered the dish and soaked up each bit of melted butter and garlic with his bread, and then, of course,  ordered beef well done.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 23, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


It's a matter of taste ... for Christmas the French loves escargots,  oysters I do not like either, let's say I'm not very seafood.
Some exceptions, scallops, shrimps. something that i find very good is some frog legs with garlic, parsley and butter Delicious!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



It is not practical to ship most perishable food products that far.  On the other hand you have closer access to Dutch Gouda, German cookies, French wine etc.

And yet --- the best gluten-free bread I can find in the store is imported from County Donegal, and it costs no more than local bakeries, even less.  A complex system.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Scallops are one of my favorite favorite things to eat.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


That's right you're right but it's not just fresh products that are boycotting everything that is Europeans to the benefit of American products


----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


It's true...i like les Coquilles Saint Jacques / St. Jacques shells


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 24, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Dalia, have you ever had bread from Sicily?  I have a friend who went there with a cooking group and she described to me how over there they grow the old strains of wheat harvested in the traditional ways.Then they mill the grain fresh and bake it in the same day that they mill it. Supposedly, this bread is supposed to make all others taste like cardboard or something.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 24, 2017)

I grew up on German bread. They know how to make bread. Almost impossible to get it on the west coast, lots of German deli/bakeries on the east coast through. Just yesterday I found a pretty close match at Trader Joe's yesterday though, Organic Rustic Country. It's hard to stop eating it.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 24, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Bonjour, no i did not but it is true that there are for sale i don't have the name peoples eat that kind of bread in the morning.It does look like cardboard "A gum removal"   i prefèr the little round milky bread. pour la France something that is like Shoe leather is "Jambon cru / raw Ham"


----------



## Lateralus (Jun 16, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Sake and Okonomiyaki


Oh yeah, I adore Japanese cuisine too!  But my favourite dishes in such case are different sushi and soups, these ones are amazing! 
I also adore different dishes from meat in general, pizza, cakes and ice-cream  And in case of drinks... Well I like green and white tea very much, also hot chocolate  And I'm a great coffee addict!  I drink it almost every day, my favourite types are espresso, moccachino, latte and nespresso, that "special" drink made only with such machines like here on cozzy, they became very popular during last several years and I decided to try them too 
And I like to drink lemonade sometimes, especially that harmful Cola


----------



## Dalia (Jun 17, 2017)

Lateralus said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Sake and Okonomiyaki
> ...


Hello, i like Japanese cuisine but very hard to cook at home  and the good food with a lot of calorie are those with like the most...Good things are often forbidden


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2017)

Craft beer
Favorite _style _of food would be Italian.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Lateralus said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



??...Asian food is not hard to cook at all. In fact, it is some of the easiest food to make. The hard part is finding the right ingredients and NOT substituting them for something else.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 17, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Lateralus said:
> ...


I have difficulty with Teriyaki chicken ( great meal) sauce .It is not thick enough.
La recette du poulet Teriyaki | La cuisine Japonaise


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 17, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Bonsoir, my favorite drink is a cold glass of water and for food i like chicken salad.
> 
> But it depend the season as well...a nice BBQ in summer time is great !




Poontang


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 17, 2017)

Dalia said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Cornstarch is your friend in making Teriyaki.


----------

